# Why are we making all this fuss over a simple rubber grip?



## BigBackGrips (Jul 16, 2008)

_*Ask him.*_












*Hi. I'm Larry Greenfield, the developer of Big Back Grips. *
I've been at times a trainer, competitive bodybuilder, gym manager and just a guy who goes to the gym after work. Even in a major workout town like Los Angeles, I could never find lifting grips I really liked. So I created my own with 3 priorities in mind:



_*[*]Grip
[*]Cush
[*]Cost*_

*One set of cable pulls and you'll know.*

*GRIP:* "GRIP FATIGUE" -- the great killer of killer back workouts -- is done! The deep, dual-sided tread gives Big Backs amazing gripping power without the inconvenience of straps. _I can do more weight_ and _They really let me focus on back_ are the most frequent reactions. What you'll find is that your grip is much more secure and comfortable than with than bare hands, straps, or gloves. 






*CUSH:* Every weight you have to grab is more comfortable in your hand. The natural sponge rubber provides great padding. For heavy bench, try  folding it over.






*COST:* Big Back Grips are not some offshore mystery rubber or re-purposed mouse pads. Big Back Grips are a natural rubber, manufactured in  America, to our specifications.






*Meet Con Demetriou.*


----------



## BigBackGrips (Jul 16, 2008)

I forgot to mention, check out Con's workout videos at YouTube - BigBackGrips's Channel


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Nov 4, 2008)

So these do not compromise your grip at all?? Because I used to use gloves but they would compromise my grip because the bar would slip against the fabric.



PS: Also be honest, you've done a cycle or two right? Because jesus chr*st you're HUGE


----------



## BigBackGrips (Nov 5, 2008)

*Big Backs are made to solidify your grip, not compromise it.*

Hi,

Big Backs have a traction-inducing tread on each side to prevent metal bars slipping out of your hand. So when you do lats, you don't have worry about holding the bar; it stays firmly and comfortably in your palms so you can focus on your set.

PS: The model in these pics is not me, he is Con Demetrious. Yes, he has a huge chest!

Larry, Big Back Grips


----------



## Merkaba (Nov 5, 2008)

I recently got some and they helped my grip.  I have padded gloves but these grips pad your hands without being as bulky, thus reducing the size of the circumference, thus making it easier to hold the bar.  I still use my gloves for certain exercises or for bench days and other basics. But I love these things for back day.  Which is today!


----------



## nismo80 (Nov 7, 2008)

won't these weaken your grip strength? i would like them if they increased the circumference.


----------



## BigBackGrips (Nov 7, 2008)

*These will increase your back strength, not decrease grip strength.*

Big Back Grips give you a more solid and more comfortable grip, especially on "pull" exercises. Because you're not worried about the bar slipping out of your hands, or ripping up your palms on new rough lat handles, you get a better back workout. And your grip is not weakened at all.


----------



## broken7 (Jan 1, 2009)

This sounds like an interesting alternative to chalk


----------



## BigBackGrips (Jan 1, 2009)

*These are waaaaay better than chalk!*

Seriously, we've been on the market for a year now and have developed a loyal, steady following. Try them once; you'll be hooked.
Larry
Big Back Grips


----------



## Snarff (Jan 11, 2009)

anywhere in the uk stock these that you know of??


----------



## BigBackGrips (Jan 11, 2009)

*We have no UK dealers right now, but...*

we will ship overseas if you order online.


----------

